# Bericht aus Värmland  -  Eine Reise an den Östra Silen



## Shadrap (24. Juni 2012)

Ja, was soll ich sagen? Lange hat man sich auf den Urlaub gefreut und kann kaum noch erwarten, dass es endlich losgeht und stellt dann nach zwei Wochen fest, wie schnell doch die Zeit wieder vergangen ist. Aber es war eine schöne Zeit und es hat mir Spaß gemacht, sie beim Schreiben dieses Berichts noch einmal Revue passieren zu lassen.

Gestartet sind wir am 01. Juni. Zuerst ging es nach Travemünde und von dort über Nacht mit der Fähre nach Malmö. Ausgeruht und nach einem ausgiebigen Frühstück an Bord machten wir uns am nächsten Morgen auf den Weg in das schöne Värmland an den See Östra Silen. Dort angekommen schauten wir kurz bei Andreas Brockmöller vorbei und besorgten bei ihm unsere Angellizenzen und eine Tiefenkarte. Andreas ist ein ausgewanderter Hamburger und wohnt am nordwestlichen Teil des Sees. Er gab uns noch einige wertvolle Tipps mit auf den Weg.

Weiter ging es dann über fast 12 Kilometer Schotterpiste durch den Wald und am See entlang zu unserer Unterkunft. Gewohnt haben wir in diesem Ferienhaus:








Es steht auf dem ca. 30 000 qm großen Areal unserer Vermieter Kerstin und Rainer. Hier ist es herrlich ruhig, man hat nur Wald und Wasser um sich herum. Rainer kommt aus Deutschland, lebt aber schon so lange in Schweden, dass er seine Muttersprache mittlerweile mit deutlich hörbarem schwedischen Akzent spricht. Er ist in erster Linie Jäger, aber er fischt auch, allerdings nicht mit der Angel, sondern mit dem Netz oder mit der Reuse.

Das Haus ist gut ausgestattet mit allem, was man so braucht. Die Sat-Anlage musste vor der EM aber noch auf Digitalempfang umgerüstet werden und die Ausrichtung der Schüssel erwies sich als äußerst schwierig.







Die Versuche wurden schließlich eine Etage tiefer fortgesetzt und die Installation sah am Ende so aus:







Nicht besonders schön, aber effektiv. 

Nun waren wir aber nicht zum Fernsehen hier, sondern der Fische wegen. Der Östra Silen ist ein wirklich traumhafter See. Er ist weit verzweigt und bietet mit seinen vielen Inseln, Buchten und Seitenarmen unglaublich viel Abwechslung. Da braucht es seine Zeit, um sich zumindest einen groben Überblick zu verschaffen. Das Wetter spielte leider nicht so mit wie erhofft, Windrichtung und Temperaturen änderten sich ständig, es gab mal Sonne, dann wieder Regen und Wind und das schien auch den Fischen nicht zu gefallen. Wir haben viele Stunden geschleppt, ohne auch nur einen Biss zu bekommen. Das drückte zeitweise etwas auf die Stimmung, aber wir ließen uns nicht entmutigen und konnten trotz allem einige schöne Fische ins Boot holen. Ich fange mal mit den zwei größten an, die beide von meinem Kollegen gefangen wurden. Das war zunächst dieser schöne Hecht mit 86 cm Länge:









Der größte Hecht des Urlaubs war aber dieser hier:







Es spielte keine Rolle, dass nur 1 cm zur magischen Metermarke fehlte. Es war einfach ein schöner Fisch, der einen aufregenden Drill lieferte.



Mit den Hechten hatte ich diesmal nicht so viel Glück. Mein bester war dieser 81er und das Foto ist leider auch nicht besonders gut gelungen:









Wenn es uns beim Schleppen zu langweilig wurde, legten wir öfters mal einen Stopp vor einem Schilfgürtel oder einem Seerosenfeld ein. Barsche mittlerer Größe und vor allem halbstarke Hechte waren da eigentlich immer anzutreffen. Teilweise sah man im glasklaren Wasser die Fische im Schilf oder im Kraut stehen und konnte sie gezielt anwerfen. Zum Vorschein kamen dann meistens Gesellen wie dieser:







Nicht besonders groß, aber ungemein giftig und kampfstark. Man musste höllisch aufpassen, dass die kleinen Kraftpakete einem beim Abhaken nicht die Finger perforierten, wie es mir einige Male passiert ist.



Weil ich schon seit einiger Zeit mit dem Gedanken spiele, mir eine Immobilie in Schweden zuzulegen, schaute ich mir zwischendurch mal ein Objekt an. Es erwies sich dann aber doch als stark renovierungsbedürftig …
















Aber zurück zum Angeln. Mit den Hechten wollte es bei mir wie gesagt nicht so richtig klappen, dafür lief es bei den Barschen etwas besser. Gleich bei der ersten Ausfahrt konnte ich auf einen Bomber Long A diesen 45er haken:









Auch Kollege Horst war einige Tage später erfolgreich mit einem Abborre von 43 cm Länge:










Ich konnte mich mit einem 47er noch etwas steigern und damit immerhin meinen persönlichen Rekord einstellen:







Für mich ein schöner Fang, über den ich mich sehr gefreut habe. Wir konnten einige Ü40-Barsche fangen und es war dann auch nicht so tragisch, dass der erhoffte halbe Meter nicht dabei war.



Weil wir doch sehr abgelegen wohnten, beschränkten sich unsere Ausflüge mit dem Auto meist auf Fahrten zum Lanthandel nach Svensbyn, um Benzin und Lebensmittel zu besorgen.










Einmal waren wir aber auch in Bengtsfors, um ein paar Kunstköder nachzukaufen und im Turistbyrå reinzuschauen. Dort ist ein präparierter Hecht von 130 cm Länge aus dem Laxsjön ausgestellt. Das Foto habe ich in einem früheren Bericht schon mal gezeigt:









Hechte dieser Kategorie gibt es mit Sicherheit auch im Östra Silen. Ich habe Rainer mal nach dem größten gefangenen Hecht gefragt, von dem er weiß. Er hat dann von einem 145 cm langen Gädda erzählt, den er mal (auf eine etwas unkonventionelle Weise) erbeutet hatte.



Positiv zu erwähnen ist noch, dass wir keinen einzigen Fisch verangelt haben. Alle konnten relativ problemlos abgehakt und zurückgesetzt werden. Entnommen habe ich nur einen Barsch von 40 cm Länge, der dann in Butter gebraten vorzüglich geschmeckt hat. Man hätte also ruhig öfters mal einen mitnehmen sollen.



Ach ja, dann war da ja noch ein Lachs. Ich wollte ja gerne mal einen fangen und hatte auch tatsächlich das Glück. Auf dem Foto ist er aber mehr zu erahnen, als zu sehen:








Da ist sicher noch eine Steigerung möglich. Nicht nur deshalb steht für mich fest, dass ich ganz sicher wieder an den Östra Silen fahren werde. Der See ist nicht nur fischreich, sondern auch wunderschön, genau wie die Landschaft drum herum. Hier zum Schluss noch ein Blick auf einen Teil des Sees bei Egenäs:


----------



## Schwedenangler (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bericht aus Värmland  -  Eine Reise an den Östra Silen*

Super Bericht Shadrap , war sicher ein toller Urlaub.
Danke für die schönen Bilder . Vor allem die Barsche sind 
schon bemerkenswert. 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## daniel_ (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bericht aus Värmland  -  Eine Reise an den Östra Silen*

Danke für den spitzen Bericht mit klasse Bildern, hört sich nach einem tollen Urlaub an.
Tja, das Problem mit der schnell vergehenden Zeit im Urlaub kenne ich auch zu gut 

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bericht aus Värmland  -  Eine Reise an den Östra Silen*

Stimmt, toller Bericht, tolle Bilder.
Klasse!


----------



## Wobblerfan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bericht aus Värmland  -  Eine Reise an den Östra Silen*

Hallo ! Ja , schöner Bericht mit schönen Fischen #6 , So ein paar dicke Barsche hätte ich auch gerne gefangen , vielleicht nächstes Jahr #c . Gruß  Bernd  #h


----------



## loete1970 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bericht aus Värmland  -  Eine Reise an den Östra Silen*

Es macht immer wieder Spass Deine Berichte zu lesen, prima!


----------



## Benni1987 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bericht aus Värmland  -  Eine Reise an den Östra Silen*

Einer der besten Berichte die ich hier zu lesen bekommen habe!Das merkt man daran das man für eine sekunde traurig ist wenn man zu ende gelesen hat!Danke!|wavey:


----------



## laxvän (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bericht aus Värmland  -  Eine Reise an den Östra Silen*

Toller Bericht mit schönen Fotos. da kommt bei mir auch schon Vorfreude auf. Am 10. August geht es ins schöne Schweden:l


----------



## danielluecking (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bericht aus Värmland  -  Eine Reise an den Östra Silen*

Super bericht und tolle Fische!Ich bin die ersten 2 wochen auch am silen,evtl hast du ja ein paar tipps für mich,wir wollen Hauptsächlich mit der spinnrute auf die jagd gehen,und haben es besonders auf die schönen Barsche abgesehen.Welche Köder;welche Tiefe evtlle...hot spots etc..bin für jede hilfe dankbar damit ich nicht als Schneider wieder abreisen muss 
gruss Daniel


----------



## barschjäger78 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bericht aus Värmland  -  Eine Reise an den Östra Silen*

danke für den tollen Bericht, davon kann man nie genug bekommen !#6


----------



## Shadrap (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bericht aus Värmland  -  Eine Reise an den Östra Silen*

Moin zusammen,

und vielen Dank für für die freundlichen Kommentare  .

@danielluecking
Da musst Du Dir sicher keine Gedanken machen. Schneider bleibst Du sicher nicht. Irgendwas geht immer, notfalls vor dem Schilf oder den Seerosen.

Die größeren (auch Barsche) haben wir aber meist weiter draußen beim Schleppen gefangen. Weil wir aber oft Beißflaute hatten, konnten wir auch keine echten Hotspots ausmachen. Interessante Stellen wie steile Kanten und Bereiche mit wechselndem Grund gibt es aber genug und sind mit einer Tiefenkarte und Echolot auch schnell gefunden.

Was die Köderfarben angeht, war er Tipp von Andreas genau richtig. Blau/silber ging am besten. Wir haben gut auf Wobbler gefangen, die auf etwa 2 - 4 Meter laufen, abhängig von der Tageszeit. Hier ein paar Beispiele:






Barschdekor hat aber auch funktioniert. Im August, wenn Du fährst, kann das mit der Tiefe aber anders aussehen. Am besten fragst Du dann vor Ort jemanden, der sich auskennt 

Also, viel Erfolg und schreib anschließend mal, wie es Dir gefallen hat.


----------



## ralle (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bericht aus Värmland  -  Eine Reise an den Östra Silen*

#6#6#6

feiner Bericht


----------



## danielluecking (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bericht aus Värmland  -  Eine Reise an den Östra Silen*

hallo...in einer woche bin ich auch am östra silen..
ich frag mich die ganze zeit ob ich mit der angelkarte die mein vermieter besorgt auch die kleineren seen beangel darf die ich in der umgebung finde??
hoffe du kannst mir weiterhelfen?
gruss daniel..


----------



## Shadrap (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bericht aus Värmland  -  Eine Reise an den Östra Silen*

Hallo Daniel, hier gibt es Übersichtskarte über Östra Silens FVO:

http://www.lansstyrelsen.se/varmlan...och-natur/fiske/fiskekartor/153OstraSilen.pdf

Ich gehe davon aus, dass auch die kleineren Seen innerhalb der Markierung beangelt werden dürfen. Ganz sicher bin ich aber nicht, lieber also nochmal vor Ort erkundigen.


----------



## danielluecking (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bericht aus Värmland  -  Eine Reise an den Östra Silen*

Oder einfach ausprobieren  danke für deine hilfe!!
gruss


----------

